# [Aporte] Previo valvular con ajuste de tonalidad



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2019)

*En esta oportunidad me sustraje me encontré un bonito previo valvular muy completo y con una detallada descripción como para su armado.*


----------



## angelwind (Jun 1, 2019)

Hermosa pirateada! Gran aporte!


----------



## livoto70 (Jun 22, 2019)

muy bien hecho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 22, 2019)

*Estaba caminando por el campo y comenzó a seguirme un cachorrito de previo valvular tan, pero tan simpático que lo adopté y me lo traje*
Está basado en una ECL86, válvula doble triodo/pentodo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2021)

*Previo valvular "Alta performance" y "Re-Pitufo"*


​


----------

